# I stumbled across a nehi bottle



## Dmar1911 (May 10, 2017)

As I'm walking threw this bottle dump. I found this bottle that has a red label on it. It reads nehi. Anyone one know or can help me with it?


----------



## botlguy (May 11, 2017)

I believe it's from the mid-20th century but others may be able to give more info.
Jim S.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Jun 3, 2017)

Nehi botteling was originally owned by Chero. They mainly made fruit flavored sodas. I personally remember grape, orange and peach. There was a NeHi plant in Ellisville Mississippi back in the early 1970's when I lived there. I believe it was mainly a southern bottling works but I may be wrong.


----------



## whittled (Jun 3, 2017)

Is that you Kelly?


----------



## Gunsmoke (Jun 10, 2017)

It sure is. I was away for awhile and for some reason the forum wouldn't let me back in as Gunsmoke 47 so I created a new username as close to the old one as possible. Boy, there sure is a lot of the old members gone missing! But then, I was too for a long time.


----------



## tommyc03 (Nov 10, 2017)

Recently dug 6 that came out clean. The dump did not seem to date past 1965 but I remember buying this soda in the early 70's. Mine were from the Pittsfield, Ma. bottling plant.


----------

